# طائرات ميج 29



## raymaeng (13 مارس 2006)

تعتبر الطائره ميج 29 من احدث الطائرات الروسيه والتي تسمى بالنسور الجويه 
حيث وان منها انواع عديعه أذكر منها 
M2
UB 
MK
M912 
MST 
وهذه تقريبا احدث ما وصل اليها حيث يمكنها التزود بالوقود الاضافي في الجو بواسطه طائره اخرى تسمى المرضعه
حيث انها تتلائم مع كل الطقوس الجويه ومزوده برادار عالي الكفاءه يستطيع تتبع عشره اهداف في وقت واحد.


----------



## جاسر (14 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

معلومات طيبة جزاك الله خير
























معلومات عنها http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/fighter/mig29/

دمت بخيرٍ وحياك الله


----------



## مهندس كلش (25 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممشكور على هذي المعلوماتوهناك طائرة السوخوي خاصه su30 و su35 flanker وتعتبر الأفضل في مجال الطيران القتالي عالمياً وتتمتع بزوايا هجوم ضيقة وقدرة فائقة على المناورات .كما ان هناك طائرة ذات جناح مائل للأمام من مميزاته سرعة الدوران حول نفسها وعكس اتجاة الطيران .وهي أفضل بكثير من الطائرات الغربية جميعاً كما أعتقد انها تتفوق على طائرة ال f22 مع انها طائرة خفية ورأيت نماذج لها وهي تقلع عمودياً. ونحتاج تعليق الإخوة للإفادة .والبلدان العربية خاصة الخليجية ليس لها ارادة واضحه في شراء الطائرات الروسية وتتعلل بأسباب كثيرة ولو انهم يقولون ان خدمات مابعد البيع هي السبب !! علماً ان الطائرات الروسية أرخص بحوالي النصف الى الثلث من قيمة الطائرات الغربية (( ذات فئة ال XL)) اي الدفاعية التجهيز وبدون شفرة الكمبيوتر الرئيسية .ليس مهم هذا الكلام ولكن تمتعوا بزيارة موقع سوخوي :http://www.sukhoi.org/eng/


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشششششششششكككككككور


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع.


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع.


----------



## كالاسد (8 أبريل 2006)

مشكور عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## عقيد ركن طيار (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع 


ويعطيك العافية أخوي


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (18 أبريل 2006)

أشكر الأخ raymaeng على هذا الموضوع.

وأشكر كذلك الأخ جاسر ( ابرة البنسلين ) 

على ادراج هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## Ebrahim (21 أبريل 2006)

شوف شكلها الحين وشوف شكلها يوم حرب مصر 6اكتوبر شكرا اخوى جاسر على الصور وشكرا اخوىraymaengعلى فتح الموضوع


----------



## NETFORCE (14 نوفمبر 2006)

salam alikom, i think russian aircrafts are better, cheeper than ones of europe or usa, YET arab countries seems to not care about this; their aircrafts are all made in usa or in europe. the only exception is algeria. For example : F-16 costes 30Millions $ , and Mig29 is better but costs only 12, moreover mig29 has prooved thats its one from the best raptors ; it can give deadly shots from a distance of 60km.

m_falconner[arobas]hotmail.com


----------

